# 90 gallon tank stocking



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I just upgraded from a 90g to a 125g. I want to stock the 90g now with Tanganikan cichlids. I have a breeding pair of j. transcriptus, 1m 2f n. multifaciatus, and 4 j. ornatus ~2". The tank is 60" by 18" by 19" (LxWxH). I was thinking of decorating it like this ROCK-SAND-SHELL-SAND-ROCK all about 12" sections.

I also was hoping for a more open water species looking for your opinions for a species.

let me know what you opinions are for all this.

thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't keep two Julidochromis species together, more likely to get hybridization, and aggression between the two.

You could easily swap out one of the Julidochromis species for a Lamp. caudopunctatus, and Altolamprologus, Telmatochromis vittatus/bifrenatus/brichardi.

For open water, you could do Cyprichromis.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

ok ill get rid of the ornatus and add some alto's. Could I do some paracyprochromis instead of some cyprichromis?

let me know


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Paracyps aren't really open water. The males in particular are rock dwelling cave fish, though the females will be a bit more prone to being in the open water. If you want an open water fish, Cyprichromis is your fish.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

ok thanks ill look for some cyprichromis then

thanks again


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ok so as I was looking for some cyps I came across some F1 E. Kelisa. I was wondering if I set the tank up SAND-ROCK-SAND in 1.5' sections.

Will it be ok for the E. kelisa?

Would it be better if I set the tank up ROCK for 1.5' and then the rest sand?

Could I still add in some cyps down the road?

I wouldn't be putting the n. Multifaciatus or the altos.

the only other species would be the j. Transcriptus for the rocks.

Let me know your opinions they help a lot


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Enats use a lot of open water space. If I were to ever get some, it would be in a mostly open 6ft tank. I suppose they could be kept in a 4ft tank, but it would be no rock zones at all.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

It's actually a 5 foot tank


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Kilesa would fit as they are a smaller Enant than say Melanogenys or Ochrogenys, but I wouldn't have any rock piles other than maybe something narrow in the middle as a sight barrier.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ok I'll set it up that way then.

How about the cyps. Could they fit?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Normally I would say that non jumbo cyps would work fine in a 60 x 18" tank with Kilesa, but I'm not sure about the height.
I would expect the cyps to dive bomb the kilesa when the cyps are spawning.
Keep in mind that a non jumbo cyp will establish a territory in the water column around the size of a volley ball when spawning.
Any fish within that area will be terrorized and Kilesa are pretty timid fish.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ok thanks.

I have time to think about it. I'm most likely not going to be getting the cyps if they may terrorize the Kelisa.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Would the E. Kelisa be ok in a 29gal as a quarantine for a month or so?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cichlid boy said:


> Would the E. Kelisa be ok in a 29gal as a quarantine for a month or so?


How big will they be when you get them?


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

They'll be around 3"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That is going to be borderline... keep an eye on them, and make sure nobody feels the effects of being bullied.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ok.

I'll put them in and if I see any signs of bullying or fighting I'll separate them


----------

